# Wabi Sabi



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

It wouldn't be an exageration to say that without Takashi Amano this hobby wouldn't be where it is today. The beauty of his aquascapes and the master photography representing the layouts at their best are still unsurpassed. In the last few years the master seems to have either tamed his creativity or reached some kind of break point. In any case his works still make a deep impression on most of us. And I believe they always will.

The following reading will be useful for those that have not just tried to copy the master but to understand more the source of the beauty that he creates. Hopefully the information will help those of us that struggle with certain aspects of building and maintaining a new and impressive aquascape:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wabi-sabi

--Nikolay


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

> In the last few years the master seems to have either tamed his creativity or reached some kind of break point. In any case his works still make a deep impression on most of us. And I believe they always will.


Interesting that you say that as that seems to be a common complaint.

However, I postulate that we, as educated hobbyists, are just getting more savvy and sophisticated about what we are seeing. We are also seeing a lot more of a given style and because of that, it takes a lot more to impact us than before.

I remember seeing the first pics of the ADA competitions many years ago and being blown away by every single one of the top 10. But for the last couple of years, the winners have been really nice but not as impactful to my eyes. Is it that there is a stylistic malaise in aquascaping? Or is it that my eyes are so used to seeing what they see that nothing has an impact anymore?

Regardless, thank you for posting that article. Its always nice to research the roots of what you do as oftentimes it can lead to epiphany and a new and refreshed way of seeing.

Charlie


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

An impressive explanation of "Wabi Sabi" :


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

miremonster said:


> An impressive explanation of "Wabi Sabi" :


OH JEEZ! hahaha!


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

miremonster said:


> An impressive explanation of "Wabi Sabi" :


HEEE HEEE HEEE wabi sabi...ainkille I almost make my coke when to the wrong pipe by watching this.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

trackhazard said:


> I postulate that we, as educated hobbyists, are just getting more savvy and sophisticated about what we are seeing. We are also seeing a lot more of a given style and because of that, it takes a lot more to impact us than before.


I agree that this is probably true, its true for me. I'm still blown away from time to time, but I think its probably like any hobby or like getting used to wine tasting. I'm still impressed by actual nature versus the little portions we attempt to build, some of those videos out there on Youtube about the native fish habitats are really inspirational to me. I'm leaning more and more toward trying to mimic those. For example that "tank of the month" that was a southern Mexico biotope, that was impressive. Also the Chameleon Paludarium that was from AGA in Houston (I think)... it was amazing too.


----------



## tom_zg (Oct 20, 2006)

trackhazard said:


> However, I postulate that we, as educated hobbyists, are just getting more savvy and sophisticated about what we are seeing. We are also seeing a lot more of a given style and because of that, it takes a lot more to impact us than before.


I totally agree with Charlie! As years pass and aquarist matures in what he does, things do not seem as callenging as they were "back then".

Regarding the Japanese fashion in aquascaping, I regret that Dutch scapes are getting increasingly neglected. I guess that the mysticism and/or exoticism displayed in Far-Eastern scapes give them that extra portion of attractiveness, rather than tacky, colourfull and bouyant Western style tanks.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i remember when i had just got into the fish world with my 10 gallon tank. everything was flashy and all glits and glamor. you saw all these neat things that could be in your tank. we all grew from that as most of use have gone to more natural items for our tanks such as normal rocks(not colored) and driftwood to replicate a more natural habitat for our fish. i grew from there and went on to live plants instead of those weird plastic plants. 

we have all evolved from the same thing but the part where we become ourselves is in style of design. but thats what the hobby is here for and why we chant for pictures no matter what we like.


----------

